# Soft bricked, please help!



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

Long story short, I tried rooting and did something horribly wrong. I don't know what, but I did. And now the phone shows the Motorola logo and then shuts off. I tried the UnStuck tool thing in the Batman utility, but I don't have the .211 update on my SD card and I have no way of getting it onto there. Please, what can I do?! RSD Lite? Something?!

I was on the .211 OTA


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you remove you SD card and plug into your computer to transfer .211 ?
In moto recovery did you wipe cache and data then reboot?


----------

